# Outlook Express freezez up can't send or receive - Msimn.EXE



## zeland2236 (Dec 20, 2010)

Outlook Express freezes up when I hit the send button. Will not send or receive any messages. Also the cpu usages goes to 100%.

Have to cancel Msimn.exe through Task Manager to get out, or use the "Program is not responding" button

The problem started after a short power failure occurred just as an e-mail was being sent. 

OS is win 2000 Prof. sp4, 512K ram.


Thanks & Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jonny Robot (Sep 8, 2010)

Start>All Programs>Accessories>System Tools>System Restore.

Reset the computer to a time prior to when the problem started. Not too far, maybe one or two days.


----------



## zeland2236 (Dec 20, 2010)

Jonny Robot said:


> Start>All Programs>Accessories>System Tools>System Restore.
> 
> Reset the computer to a time prior to when the problem started. Not too far, maybe one or two days.


There is no system restore at the end. This is a win 2000 prof. OS


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What I'd try to do is create a new "identity" in OE and then try migrating the messages from your old OE identity. You should be able to import all the folders (might have to do it one at a time) except the one with the corruption in it. I've done this with client machines before and it worked. Also if your machine had a power failure, you might want to run a chkdsk on the drive to see if there's any errors that it can correct.


----------



## zeland2236 (Dec 20, 2010)

djaburg said:


> What I'd try to do is create a new "identity" in OE and then try migrating the messages from your old OE identity. You should be able to import all the folders (might have to do it one at a time) except the one with the corruption in it. I've done this with client machines before and it worked. Also if your machine had a power failure, you might want to run a chkdsk on the drive to see if there's any errors that it can correct.



I solved the problem. A repair shop told me to go to the START menu and do a search for DBX files. I typed in *.DBX in the search and this brought up all the folders in Outlook Express. He said to delete the OUTBOX file which had over 300,000K in it. Deleting the file does not actually delete the OUTBOX folder, it just empties it, I restarted OE and everything worked fine, and OUTBOX was now empty. 

I do not know why these folder have so mush stuff in then when in the e-mail control panel they show hat they are empty.

Thanks to all and Merry Christmas.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

When you delete the outbox, it is recreated when the program starts. I'd say the reason it showed that there was messages in the file is because it was corrupted and couldn't have the message purged.


----------

